# Wacom Tablet not found?



## Porcupine (May 12, 2006)

Alright, so I recently bought a Wacom Tablet off ebay, slightly used but hasn't been touched in the last three years or so. I just got it yesterday (shipped from australia), and it doesn't work. I installed the correct driver for it off wacom.com, I installed the painter program that came with it (though I'm sure that has nothing to do with the problem), I plugged the thing into my computer, I have all the parts, but when I click on "Wacom Properties" in my control panel, a box pops up saying "A supported tablet was not found on the system." and only one option, and that's to press "Ok" and move on. Now, the only thing that I'm scratching my head about is the AC Adapter that came with it. The prongs (?) are set up different from what would normally fit into the sockets in my house. I'm guessing they're different because it came from Australia, but then I don't know where to even plug the OTHER end of it into. There's nowhere it'd fit on the actual tablet, and I don't know if it's supposed to plug into my computer or what.

Anyways, if anyone could help with this problem, I'd be eternally grateful. Also, I'm wondering if anyone else has had a problem similar to this?

Thanks. Oh, and I hope I posted this in the right folder... I didn't really know where to go, lol


----------



## Porcupine (May 12, 2006)

Anyone? I'm wondering if I just need to buy a new adapter or what?
Oh and if it helps, the model is Intuos GD I believe


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning Porcupine, I am sorry to have to say the last chap I saw with one of those also had endless problems mainly involving drivers.
As I recall there was some form of conflict with an ordinary mouse at that time.

You might checkout their site http://www.wacom.com/productinfo/index.cfm

They have manauals, drivers and all the stuff there.

The gadget you describe sounds like an AC adapter, usually having two offset spade type pins for the mains and a lead with a DC plug on it. 
It should have a data plate of some description on it.

Their technical product support was pretty helpful. No further comment.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## Porcupine (May 12, 2006)

I'm going to be taking it in to a gadgets shop, hopefully they can determine what's the problem with it =\
It's really starting to bother me. :down:


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes I seem to recall they need to be powered, and when the machine is switched on, you should go through the "new hardware found" routine. From your description you aren't getting there.
For some odd reason I don't currently have a Wacom! 
qldit.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i never seen one with a ac adapter. it must be old? what model number is it? i got this one from circuit city a couple of month ago an it works great. when it comes to buying things like that for my PC. i never get used. to much hassle.
http://www.wacom.com/graphire/4x5.cfm
plus go into administrative tool click on services an scroll down till it says tablet service an make sure its started. when i first installed mine i had to go in there an set it to automatic so it will start when my PC was started. an if you don't want it to start all the time set it to manual. an when you want to use it just go in the services an manually start it up


----------



## Porcupine (May 12, 2006)

Yeah it's an older one, a "Wacom Tablet Intuos GD-0608-R", if it doesn't end up working, I may just sell it and buy a newer model. I'll try what you suggested.

Edit: Okay, tried that, but there's no tablet service shortcut. :S


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

go to this site an see if these drivers will help. they might be updated ones then the ones you have
http://www.wacom.com/productsupport/drivers.cfm?os=XP&product=GD


----------



## Porcupine (May 12, 2006)

Hmm... I've tried both drivers already, and they still don't work. I've figured out where to plug one end of the adapter into, but I'm going to have to get a universal adapter so I can actually plug it into the wall. I'm going to have to go out and buy a new one. My old universal doesn't work.


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning Happy Chappies, from memory it was a 9 volt DC source with the positive in the centre, but I am probably wrong as usual.
Is anything helpful moulded in the plastic case?
By the way anything from Australia will only be 240V 50 cycles AC.
qldit.


----------

